# [Umfrage] Geht ihr gerne auf Live-Konzerte?



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

Moin @ all

Rock im Park / Rock am Ring steht vor der Tür!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder von euch hat doch sicher eine Lieblingsband/künstler/in.

Nun würde mich doch mal interessieren ob ihr auch auf Live-Konzerte geht. Hierunter fallen sowohl Konzerte von einzelnen Bands aber auch Festivals wie Rock im Park, Wacken etc. 

Seid ihr also Vollgas mit dabei, oder sagt ihr eher: "Ich hör die lieber auf CD?"

Viel Spaß beim mitmachen! 

Gruß
Pain​


----------



## Sanger (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn es ein cooles Konzert ist und mich ein Kumpel einlädt geh ich mit aber selbst würde ich mir keins antuhen wollen


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja, klar!

Wenn Zeit und Geld da ist, dann auf jeden Fall! Nix is geiler als Live!


----------



## mMn (20. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja, klar! 

Live-Konzerte/Festivals sind ein Muss! Mindestens einmal pro Jahr auf ein Festival, With Full Force ich komme , und dann noch ein paar Konzerte.

P.S.: Zum RiP fahre ich nie wieder, mir ist es dort einfach viel, viel zu leise....


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dieses Jahr das allererste Mal bei Rock am Ring dabei, und ich freu mich tierisch


----------



## FrittenFett (20. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja, klar!


----------



## trnapster (20. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja klar

In 20 Tagen ist das Novarock (größtes, österreichisches Rock-Festival)


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Mai 2011)

[x] _Sonstiges_ 

Mir fehlt da oft einfach die Zeit für sowas, würde aber gerne öffters gehen


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Mai 2011)

Ja klar Konzerte sind einfach nur cool !!! Ich war schon LP u. a. ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## PEG96 (20. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich schon, nur leider spielen relativ viele Künstler mittlerweile in Stadien, wo die Akkustik ja sehr bescheiden ist, da kann sich der Künstler anstrengen wie er will, da kommt einfach keine Musik rüber.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja, klar!


----------



## blackedition94 (20. Mai 2011)

Jop, Kiz Tour 2011 Stuttgart


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Band Live gut spielen kann und Kies vorhanden ist kann ich es mir bei bestimmten Gruppen noch vorstellen. Vieles von dem modernen Zeugs klingt da ja fast wie von einem anderen PLaneten, daher ist meine Begeisterung nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Mai 2011)

Nein, Danke!
Bei Rockkonzerten bin ich gerne dabei aber wenn ich mir mal auf YT Live konzerte von z.B. Lady Gaga anhöre fallen mir fast die Ohren ab.


----------



## FrittenFett (21. Mai 2011)

...es geht hier glaube ich um Konzerte in der eigenen präferierten Musikrichtung.


----------



## Memphys (21. Mai 2011)

[X] Ja, klar!

Auf jeden Fall. Dieses Jahr Slayer, Megadeth, Anthrax, Metallica live @ Schalke-Arena und Subway to Sally: Eisheilige Nacht auch wenn möglich. Vllt. auch noch was anderes, wenn mir irgendwas auffällt an Plakaten/Werbung oder so.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Mai 2011)

FrittenFett schrieb:


> ...es geht hier glaube ich um Konzerte in der eigenen präferierten Musikrichtung.


 Selbst dann ist es manchmal so eine Sache...wenn man an die Musik vom PC o.ä. gewöhnt ist hört es sich Live sehr schnell sehr schrecklich an aber RoS oder RaR ROCKT!


----------



## ChaoZ (21. Mai 2011)

[x] Sonstiges
Nur Pendulum. Und falls die mal wieder als Vorgruppe für Linkin Park spielen, hab ich gleich doppelt Glück. ^^


----------



## Memphys (21. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ: Das wäre ehrlich ne WinWin-Situation, zumindest wenn LP eher auch ältere Songs spielt und nicht die 4,5 Mainstream-Songs + Numb + In the End.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Mai 2011)

> wenn man an die Musik vom PC o.ä. gewöhnt ist hört es sich Live sehr schnell sehr schrecklich an



Tja, das kommt dann wohl drauf an was man so für Musik hört...wenn man nur solche Retortenkünstler hört die nur durch Studiotechnik hörbar klingen kann da live natürlich nicht viel raus kommen.

Für mich persönlich ist ein Konzert immerwieder ein tolles Erlebnis, auch wenn die Akustik oft zu wünschen übrig lässt. So war z.B. Mark Knopfler live echt ne Wucht auch wenn die Akustik der Halle übelsten Hall produzierte, aber es ist trotzdem ein Erlebnis so einen Gitarrengott mal live beim Spielen von Sultans of Swing oder Brothers in Arms zu sehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2011)

Naja da gäbe es auch noch die Eagles oder Phil Collins, das klingt einfach Top. Mit DTS um längen besser wenn man es @ Home geniessen will


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

Bin ich viel zu alt für!


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Tja, das kommt dann wohl drauf an was man so für Musik hört...wenn man nur solche Retortenkünstler hört die nur durch Studiotechnik hörbar klingen kann da live natürlich nicht viel raus kommen.


 Das meine ich Ja. Lady Gaga, Justin Bieber etc. dazu kommen noch viele Rapper. Als MP3 hört es sich um längen besser an aber ich höre diese ja nicht.  Rock Live ist immernoch das beste, hört sich gut an, macht Spaß und man hat Lust auf mehr.  Leider sind RaR, RaS und RaP sehr schnell ausverkauft da kommt gar nicht nach wenn man gerade knapp bei kasse ist.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2011)

Hehe^^ War mir klar das der Thread die HiFi-Freunde anlocken wird. Aber ihr habt schon recht. Teilweise ist die Akustik bei solchen Konzerten echt nicht so gut. Am besten ist es, wenn´s in ner kleinen Halle statt findet. War bei _Dropkick Murphys_ z. B. so. Und der Klang war dann einfach genial!


----------



## DeadlyTear (23. Mai 2011)

[X] Ja klar!

Es geht doch nichts über Live. Schön laut und die Haare dabei fliegen lassen.
Metal Will never Die! \m/


----------



## Hagrid (23. Mai 2011)

[X] Ja, klar!



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bin ich viel zu alt für!


 
Bin ich viel zu jung dafür!


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2011)

> Bin ich viel zu alt für!


 
Für sowas is man nie zu alt. Musik kennt keine Grenzen!


----------



## RapToX (24. Mai 2011)

[x] zur hölle ja!

es gibt einfach nichts besseres.
das gefühl, wenn man so richtig durchgeschwitzt ist, man keine stimme mehr hat und man alle knochen einzeln spürt, ist einfach unersetzlich 
mehrmals im jahr muß das einfach sein. ich würde auch noch öfters gehen, wenn ich nicht immer so weit fahren müßte 

um pop äh "rock" am ring mache ich aber einen weiten bogen. da kann man die guten bands ja an einer hand abzählen^^
mir reichts schon, wenn ich nächsten monat zu linkin park muß...

zum thema klang: das der klang nicht immer so gut ist, kann ich verschmerzen. viel  wichtiger ist doch, was das publikum draus macht! wenn die leute nur  dumm rumstehen, bringt der beste klang auch nichts.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2011)

> um pop äh "rock" am ring mache ich aber einen weiten bogen.


Ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war. Wenn ich mir so die Headliner anschaue...

Ich würde hingehen wegen:

- Korn
- Disturbed
- In Flames
- Rob Zombie
- System of a Down
- Volbeat

Und das sind mit zu wenige für 160€!!!

Wenn ich da an die vergangenen RIP´s denke... Da war was los... *seufz*


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> - System of a Down


 SOAD!  Die hatten oder werden noch einen Auftritt haben! Zu dumm das so viele denken das sie sich getrennt haben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

War nur einmal an einem Konzert und das war mit 18 Jahren als ich noch ein Gangster  war ein G-Unit Konzert mit 50Cent und Snoopdogg

Danach Afterparty im OXA Zürich Schweiz, wo ein G-Unit Dj noch auflegte. 

Ja auch ich war mal jung


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2011)

> war ein G-Unit Konzert mit 50Cent und Snoopdogg


Schäm dich!


----------



## FrittenFett (24. Mai 2011)

...ich glaube, du bist jetzt ausgestoßen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2011)

FrittenFett schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, du bist jetzt ausgestoßen.



Naja, es gibt ja auch guten HipHop. Und damit mein ich nicht das Mainstream-Zeug^^


----------



## FrittenFett (24. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß, was mir gefällt, ist z.B. House of Pain.


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Mai 2011)

da muss ich nur Qlimax o.a. sagen


----------



## Memphys (24. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie scheinen die Metaller unter uns die Einzigen zu sein die gerne auf Konzerte gehen, mal abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2011)

Ich geh nicht ungerne zu Konzerten, aber es ist mir einfach zu teuer. Selbst bei "Szenebands" (ich hör diverses aus dem Gothic-Bereich) zahlt man oft seine 30€, da ist mir einfach zu viel. Von "Stars" ganz zu schweigen. Außerdem hab ich eh keine Band, auch nicht 3-4 Bands, die ich SO toll finde, dass ich da quasi "blind" Fan bin.

Aber zu einem Festival im Jahr geh ich, da kriegt man für ca. 60€ 2 tage lang von 10-22h jede Menge an Szenebands geboten, das find ich dann o.k., nicht zuletzt, da es in Köln ist und ich quasi keine Fahrtkosten hab   Oder ulkigerweise sehr preiswert: in einem Club hier findet 1x mal im Monat eine Gothicparty für 5€ Eintritt statt, und so 2-3 mal im Jahr tritt auch eine in der Szene rel. bekannte band auf, und es kostet trotzdem nur 5€ Eintritt ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe gerne auf Konzerte von meiner Lieblingsband  Nur wenn die Preise so weiter ansteigen, muss man sich das gut überlegen. Ich war jetzt letztes Jahr auf dem Scooter Konzert. Und 40€ für nen Stehplatz ist überteuert. Aber so gehe ich gerne auf Konzerte wenn das Geld und die Band mitspielt. Aber so kann man das mal machen  Stehplatz und dann ab die Post. 

Ich hatte überlegt auch dieses Jahr zur Defqon zu fahren aber aus Geldgründen passte das nicht =( . Nächstes Jahr dann halt.


----------



## DeadlyTear (25. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber zu einem Festival im Jahr geh ich, da kriegt man für ca. 60€ 2 tage lang von 10-22h jede Menge an Szenebands geboten, das find ich dann o.k., nicht zuletzt, da es in Köln ist und ich quasi keine Fahrtkosten hab



Redet da etwa jemand vom Amphi-Festival im Tanzbrunnen?


----------



## Papzt (25. Mai 2011)

Ehh was ne Frage.
natürlich


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ehh was ne Frage.
> natürlich



Soll ja Leute geben, denen sowas nicht gefällt^^ 

Kennst ja meine Neugier.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Schäm dich!



Ja das war vor 5 Jahren, jeder ist mal Jung und Dumm, 

Habe aber auch 4 Jahre E-Gitarre gespielt , mag auch guten House, Rock..

Ausgeschlossen sollte man nur werden wenn man an ein Justin Bieber Konzert geht


----------



## pain_suckz (25. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja Klar 
Ich sag nur 28.6 FILTER !
Da warte ich schon Jahre drauf !


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja klar.

Aber nur Depeche Mode. Bei der letzten Tour 2009/2010 war ich im Olympiastadion Berlin, New York Madison Square Garden und 2x Düsseldorf Esprit Arena. Einfach nur Hammer!

REACH OUT AND TOUCH FAITH!


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

> Ausgeschlossen sollte man nur werden wenn man an ein Justin Bieber Konzert geht


Von dem hab ich noch nie ein Lied gehört.

Auf meinem Plan 2011 steht bis jetzt:

- Limp Bizkit @ München
- Linkin Park @ München
- Frei.Wild @ Stuttgart


----------



## MasterFreak (25. Mai 2011)

Limp Bizkit is super !!! 
muss ich mal schaun ob ich da hingehe 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## KOF328 (26. Mai 2011)

[x] Sonstiges
bin 15 und da wo ich bisher immer reinwollte wars ab 16 >_>


----------



## FrittenFett (26. Mai 2011)

Wo kamst du denn nicht rein?!


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2011)

FrittenFett schrieb:


> Wo kamst du denn nicht rein?!



Spontan würde mir da nur KIZ einfallen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Mai 2011)

(x) Nein, danke! (Ist mir zu laut)


----------



## RapToX (27. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Spontan würde mir da nur KIZ einfallen.


 nope.
ist bei vielen konzerten so, dass der einlass erst am 16 ist. darunter dann nur in begleitung eines erziehungsberechtigten bzw. eines 18 jährigen der von den eltern eine unterschrift hat.

find ich auch richtig. grade bei shows, bei denen es etwas "wilder" zugeht, haben kinder, meiner meinung nach, nichts verloren


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja, klar!
... naürlich nur dann, wenn mich die dargebotene Kunst interessiert. Die Konzert-Atmosphäre oder andere Gründe sind für mich nicht relevant.


----------



## Memphys (27. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Spontan würde mir da nur KIZ einfallen.


 
Ist generell so wenn das Konzert bis nach 22 uhr oder so geht. Dann müssen alle unter 16 auch Discos u. Ä. verlassen.


----------



## HAWX (27. Mai 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Ist generell so wenn das Konzert bis nach 22 uhr oder so geht. Dann müssen alle unter 16 auch Discos u. Ä. verlassen.



WelcherVeranstalter hält sich dran? Ist mir noch nie vorgekommen.
Hoffentlich kommt Rise Against mal nach Norddeutschland


----------



## FrittenFett (27. Mai 2011)

Ähm ja, Eisheilige Nacht, ich war mit 15 bis halb 12 drinne.


----------



## Zoon (27. Mai 2011)

_[x] Ja, klar!_ 

In 2 Wochen gehts mit WGT los 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht ungerne zu Konzerten, aber es ist  mir einfach zu teuer. Selbst bei "Szenebands" (ich hör diverses aus dem  Gothic-Bereich) zahlt man oft seine 30€, da ist mir einfach zu viel. Von  "Stars" ganz zu schweigen. Außerdem hab ich eh keine Band, auch nicht  3-4 Bands, die ich SO toll finde, dass ich da quasi "blind" Fan  bin.



Naja kommt drauf an: Selbst beim nächsten Konzert wo ich wohl hingehe  kosten Ticket und der Flug nach England und Unterkunft für einen Tag  immer noch weniger als ne Wacken Karte .  Fields of the Nephilim + Gene Loves Jezebel + The Mission (original  Lineup  ) an einem Abend in der Brixton Academy in London - da ist ein  Preis von 25 britische Pfund für die Karte einfach nur preiswert 

Hoffe mal das keine Sau zum Mera Luna geht das Lineup ist ja voll fürn  Arsch - die Veranstalter sollen ruhig mal auf den Karten sitzen bleiben.  

Fest steht für mich schon mal für 2012, da Dead Can Dance zurückkehren - da muss ich hin


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

Haha geplant ist 2012 auch so einiges bei mir noch 

Dazu gehören:

Defqon 1 2012 
Qlimax 2012 

Vllt noch dieses Jahr Qlimax 2011
Dann Scooter Konzert


----------



## daDexter (27. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja, klar!
So oft es die Zeit zulässt und gute Bands spielen


----------



## Memphys (27. Mai 2011)

FrittenFett schrieb:


> Ähm ja, Eisheilige Nacht, ich war mit 15 bis halb 12 drinne.


 Ich auch, aber in Begleitung. Offiziell ist es aber (leider) so. hab dann lieber nicht probiert ob die mich rausschmeißen.

Schade ist nur, das ich dieses Jahr nicht aufs Metalfest konnte (verkackter Ausflug nach Frankreich -.-). Rise Against wären nice, Runrig auch. Sonst mal gucken wer sonst noch in die Nähe kommt, weit fahren will ich eigentlich für keine andere Band.


----------



## redBull87 (28. Mai 2011)

Jupp,
bin/war jährlicher Besucher des Splash Festivals


----------



## thecroatien (30. Mai 2011)

Liebend gerne!

Am 2.7 The Big Four


----------



## Knäcke (7. Juni 2011)

[X] Ja, klar!

z.B. am letzten Wochenende bei Iron Maiden - sehr schön!

Allerdings hängt das ganze auch mit dem lieben Geld zusammen und da sind manche Ticketpreise wirklich unverschämt.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Juni 2011)

Ja klar ! Wäre dieses Jahr unheimlich gerne bei Rock am Ring, alleine schon wegen Deadmau5 und SOAD


Edit: Verlesen, hatte ich aber auch keine Zeit.


----------



## Miyamoto (8. Juni 2011)

Live Konzerte sind genial auch wenn gelegentlich Sound spackt (opan airs) aber dafür ist die Stimmung und der Flair unbezahlbar!
dieses jahr stehen With Full Force und Wacken an


----------



## Sieben (8. Juni 2011)

[X] Sonstiges

Früher bin ich gerne auf Konzerte gegangen, mittlerweile sind mir die Tickets zu teuer und mit Bands kenne ich mich nicht mehr so aus.

Ich höre jetzt alles an, was mir gefällt und das aus jeder Sparte (außer rechte Mucke).

Mein erstes Konzert war übrigens die "World Demise" - Tour von Obituary, am 17.10.1994. Bin an dem Tag 15 geworden und hat richtig spaß gemacht. Naja, die Vorbands waren nicht so tolle


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

Wer kommt mit nach Leipzig zum LP konzert ??? Ich bin da !!!!!!


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

live macht auch dann richtig spaß, wenn man nicht hardcorefan vom Künstler ist


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Wer kommt mit nach Leipzig zum LP konzert ??? Ich bin da !!!!!!


 Seit A Thousand Suns ist die Idee mit dem Konzert verworfen. Linkin Park ist super, ich mag sie und sie waren lange meine Lieblingsband, aber wie gesagt, mit dem neuen Album hat sich das geändert. Es ist ganz ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich hätte gerne wieder etwas wie Hybrid Theory oder Meteora.
Bei mir ist Rise Against aktuell.
Und die werde ich live auf dem Highfield sehen. Das Lineup ist einfach nur genial. Viel besser als RaR. Wobei das ja alles Geschmackssache ist. Das ist übrigens auch mein erstes Konzert/Festival. Also habe ich bei der Umfrage mal [x] Sonstiges angekreuzt.


----------



## Memphys (22. Juni 2011)

Oh ja, Rise Against. Sehr nette Musik ^^
Würd ich auch gern mal live sehen. Das neueste Album reiz tmich jetz nich so sehr, aber die Älteren


----------



## Miyamoto (29. Juni 2011)

Bin dieses Wochenende auch in der Nähe von Leipzig bei Delitzsch auf dem With Full Force vill. trifft man ja den einen oder anderen dort


----------



## Patze (4. September 2011)

Ja, klar!



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Tja, das kommt dann wohl drauf an was  man so für Musik hört...wenn man nur solche Retortenkünstler hört die  nur durch Studiotechnik hörbar klingen kann da live natürlich nicht viel  raus kommen. Für mich persönlich ist ein Konzert immerwieder ein  tolles Erlebnis, auch wenn die Akustik oft zu wünschen übrig lässt. So  war z.B. Mark Knopfler live echt ne Wucht auch wenn die Akustik der  Halle übelsten Hall produzierte, aber es ist trotzdem ein Erlebnis so  einen Gitarrengott mal live beim Spielen von Sultans of Swing oder  Brothers in Arms zu sehen.


 
Mark Knopfler live wollte ich dieses Jahr hören, als er in Deutschland war. Leider konnte ich nicht,  verdammt . Aber endlich mal einer der Knopfler auch so schätzt wie ich bzw. überhaupt kennt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANQW7V6OCPc


----------



## PowerWaffel (4. September 2011)

ich war noch nie auf einem Konzert


----------



## Star_KillA (4. September 2011)

PowerWaffel schrieb:


> ich war noch nie auf einem Konzert


 Dito , alles ab 18


----------



## taks (4. September 2011)

Normalerweise etwa 1-2 Konzerte pro Monat. Kommt aber ein bisschen drauf an wer grad auf Tour ist.
Jedoch sind das immer kleinere Clubs mit 200-1000Leuten, auf nem Stadionkonzert war ich noch nie. 

Ein paar bekanntere Bands die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe:

AFI
Sntich
NGuru
Pennywise
Real McKenzies
Polar Bear Club
Boysetsfire
Death By Stereo
Rise Against
The (International) Noise Conspiracy
From Autumn To Ashes
Lost Prophets
Dropkick Murphys
AntiFlag
iwrestledabearonce
Millencloin
Donots
Peacocks
Pavement
Monster Magnet
Horse The Band
The Blackouts
Slut
Deichkind
Foo Fighters
Enter Shikari
Does It Offend You, Yeah?
Beatsteaks
Operator Please
White Lies
Bloc Party
Mando Diao
Ska-P
The Sounds
Thursday
uvm.


----------



## Matthes11 (4. September 2011)

Ja klar, wer geht eigentlich nicht gern ab und zu auf ein Livekonzert, allerdings ist natürlich auch manchen Konzert zu früher schlechter geworden denn z.B. Grönemeyer (war aufm Konzert) im Stadion da kommt der Klang einfach nicht rüber. Geschweige denn das man sein gesinge versteht beim Nuschel-Herbert 
Is halt das positve von solchen Stadion das fast alle was sehen und viele rein passen XD


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. September 2011)

Zwar nicht so häufig, aber wenn dann gerne.
Dieses Jahr steht nur Ramstein auf dem Plan. Kostet ja auch genug. XD


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2011)

> Dropkick Murphys


Let´s go Murphys!  




> Dieses Jahr steht nur Ramstein auf dem Plan. Kostet ja auch genug. XD


Was zahlst du denn für die Karten? Ist ja nicht gerade leicht, da an welche ran zu kommen.


----------



## pain_suckz (5. September 2011)

Diese Jahr noch Volbeat in Hamburg


----------



## hempsmoker (5. September 2011)

Musik wird live erst richtig geil. Vorausgesetzt die Band hats drauf. Mein letztes Konzert wär Limp Bizkit, und die sind live einfach der Wahnsinn. Trotzdem bleibt das beste live Erlebnis immer noch Ramstein!


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2011)

> Mein letztes Konzert wär Limp Bizkit, und die sind live einfach der Wahnsinn.


Stimmt! Die fetzen Live so richtig. Auch gut sind Linkin Park, System of a Down und Dropkick Murphys. Besonders bei den letztgenannten geht die Post immer richtig ab!


----------



## hempsmoker (5. September 2011)

Ja, ich sehe unser Musikgeschmack geht in die gleiche Richtung!


----------



## SaPass (6. September 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Stimmt! Die fetzen Live so richtig. Auch gut sind Linkin Park, System of a Down und Dropkick Murphys. Besonders bei den letztgenannten geht die Post immer richtig ab!


 Dropkick Murphys habe ich leider verpasst (und es ärgert mich).
Dafür habe ich folgende Bands gesehen:
Rise Against 
Donots
Foo Fighters
30 Seconds to Mars
Blood Red Shoes
Jimmy Eat World
Panic! at the Disco
Yellowcard
Flogging Molly
The Kooks
Skindred


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2011)

> Dropkick Murphys habe ich leider verpasst (und es ärgert mich).


Die sind dieses Jahr auf erstaunlich vielen Festivals gewesen. 

Frei.Wild wäre dieses Jahr noch schön! Nur für den Gig in Stuttgart Karten zu bekommen, ist ja noch schwerer als bei Ramstein.  Dabei wurde schon auf 12.000 Leute aufgestockt. 
..::FREI.WILD - offizielle Bandseite::.. Deutsche Rock Musik - News


----------



## SaPass (6. September 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Die sind dieses Jahr auf erstaunlich vielen Festivals gewesen.


 Das Problem ist meist, dass alle guten Bands abends spielen, alle nacheinander. Und nach 4h kann ich nicht mehr stehen, irgendwann brauch ich auch mal eine Pause...dann sind aber die guten Plätze weg.
Und da ich die Murphys noch nicht kannte, wurden sie genextet.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2011)

Die nächsten Konzerte sind wider Anfang 2012.

Fr 27.01.2012 Hannover (AWD Hall)
So 29.01.2012 Berlin (C-Halle)
Mo 30.01.2012 Leipzig (Haus Auensee)
Sa 01.12.2012 Ludwigsburg (Arena)
Do 06.12.2012 Düsseldorf (Mitsubishi Electric Halle)

Quelle: Dropkick Murphys – laut.de – Band


----------



## Star_KillA (6. September 2011)

Qlimax !


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. September 2011)

Wann kommen denn die Karten, Weißt du das Star_Killa?


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2011)

> Ja, ich sehe unser Musikgeschmack geht in die gleiche Richtung!


Teilweise schon!  Teilweise auch nicht^^ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-my-music-3394.html


Argh! 
Serj Tankian: Eigene Pläne statt SOAD-Comeback – laut.de – News
Ein neues Album ist ja mal mehr als überfällig.  Wundert mich ja das sie dieses Jahr Headliner waren. oO


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

> "_Wenn du mich fragst ... ich kann natürlich sagen, es war der Hammer, die Crowd war wicked, der Applaus war wicked. Aber du musst da gewesen sein, um zu verstehen, um was es eigentlich geht. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als den Zustand zu 'beschreiben', wenn diese Magie passiert. Alles klingt bescheuert. Alle supercoolen Happenings können nicht erklärt werden. Sie lassen einen nur zurück mit dummen Worten, die man dazu finden will_".


Keith Flint - The Prodigy

Ganz nach dem Motto, gleich mal Tickets für die 2012er Tour vorbestellt.


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Live Konzerte sind einfach das beste !


----------



## KillerCroc (31. Oktober 2011)

[X] Ja, klar!


----------



## 1975jassi (8. November 2011)

Sziget kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

[X] Sonstiges, habe in letzter Zeit einige Konzert erlebt, Rammstein, ACDC, Unheilig, Wise Guys,... ... und ich finde es kommt auf die Größe an. In Stadien ist der Klang besonders in den Logen meist bescheiden. Da kann man sich besser eine CD anhören. In kleinen Hallen jedoch sind Konzerte toll. Der Klang ist besser und die Atmosphäre ist mindestens genauso gut wie in den Großen Hallen/Stadien. Ganz wichtig ist aber die Band und wie sie mit dem Publikum umgehen...


----------



## prointhegame (9. November 2011)

Ich gehe gerne auf Livekonzerte. Da hat man die Möglichkeit den Band mal ganz nah zu kommen und eine schöne Party zu erleben. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass Open Air Konzerte einfach unschlagbar sind.
Die Stimmung ist super und die Luft ist auch angenehmer als in einer Halle. Wenn noch das Wetter stimmt ist es super.


----------



## computertod (10. November 2011)

[X] Ja, klar!
war zwar bis jetzt nur bei Frei.Wild, war allerdings richtig geil und nächstes Jahr gehts auf die GOND


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> [X] Ja, klar!
> war zwar bis jetzt nur bei Frei.Wild, war allerdings richtig geil und nächstes Jahr gehts auf die GOND



Mir stinkts immer noch das die X-Mas-Tour von Frei.Wild wieder mal ausverkauft ist. -.-


----------



## 1975jassi (12. November 2011)

wir fliegen nach london am 25.11. auf das monster magnet konzet.


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

Ja bin schon gerne auf Livekonzerten anzutreffen. Bin am 10.12 beim Swingkonzert von Xavier Naidoo, Sashs usw..


----------



## RapToX (15. November 2011)

bei mir stehen diesen monat auch noch 3 konzerte innerhalb von 7 tagen an 

24.11 machine head, darkest hour, devil driver, bring me the horizon - neu-isenburg
25.11 so eine rammstein coverband (hab den namen grade vergessen^^) - alsfeld. naja, ich geh da halt mal mit und guck mir das an...
30.11 kvelertak, wolves like us, toxic holocaust, the secret - karlsruhe

würde gerne noch am 22.11 zu in flames nach offenbach gehen, aber dienstags passt mir das einfach nicht 
und am 26.11 spielen dann auch noch bloodattack und six reasons to kill in recklinghausen. aber ich glaube das wäre dann doch etwas zu viel, zumal frauchen da mit sicherheit nicht mitgehen würde


----------



## Skeksis (15. November 2011)

Logisch. 

Früher warens mal mehr, so min 50 pro Jahr, mittlerweile ist man älter und ruhiger, aber so 20 schaff ich immer noch locker p.a.


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

türlich es gibt nichts besseres! Am liebsten Festivals!


----------



## schattenlord98 (7. Dezember 2011)

Auf jeden Fall!
Bin gestern extra 4 Stunden nach Düsseldorf gefahren um Rammstein live zu sehen und es hat sich gelohnt. Man hat ne richtig geile Bühnenshow zu sehen bekommen, fast sogar noch ein wenig besser als die letzte Tour!


----------



## Memphys (7. Dezember 2011)

Am 27.12 gehts zur Eisheiligen Nacht *freu*


----------



## Placebo (8. Dezember 2011)

[x] Ja, klar!
Das jährliche Pilgern zu Rock im Park ist schon so gut wie sicher 
Edit: Es ist sicher 
Nightwish auch; hoffe, dass ich Parkway Drive auch noch unterkriege.


----------



## KOF328 (11. Dezember 2011)

Dienstag zum Favorite&Kollegah-Konzert *duckundrenn*


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Dezember 2011)

14.12 Rammstein...******* ja ^___^


----------



## Eifelaner (11. Dezember 2011)

Nur Rock am Ring


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Dezember 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag zum Favorite&Kollegah-Konzert *duckundrenn*


Nett, nett 
Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal gönnen.


----------



## schattenlord98 (11. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 14.12 Rammstein...******* ja ^___^


 
Viel Spaß, die Show ist saugeil, aber auch saulaut, hatte Ohrstöpsel drin und mir war es noch zu laut, kein Vergleich zur letzten Tour!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2012)

Mal meine kleine der letzten 2 Jahre. Ich selber geh eher auf kleine Konzerte und lass da mal schön die sau raus! Schön Bier trinken und moshen ("tanzen") da geht es mir wieder gut.
*
2010

*23.01 -  Shoot On Marrow [Das erste für das Jahr]   
_03.04-    Versus The Sky_ [VTS spiele leider nicht dafür eine guter ersatz]
_04.05 -  Iwrestledabearonce_ [War mit Freundin da war Klasse]
_15.05 -  PARKWAY DRIVE +DESPISED_ ICON [War doch geil ! ]      
_09.10 - Bandcontest_  [war da bin aber wieder los was zu LOW allein]
*
2011

*_05.02.2011 - BMTH + Architects, The Devil Wears Prada  [war echt super]
05.03.2011 - __DISILLUSION, Deadend in venice, Gone for broke, Salvation of_ suffer [War schon nicht schlecht,Hätte aber härter sein können]
_16.09.2011 - Rock gegen rechte Gewalt |BAWL OF BEYOND,WHEN THE HORIZON DIES, SHELLDIVER__ [War der Hammer]
09.10.2011 - _Bad Time Stories + Aniconic_ [War mal was anders aber naja nicht so meins]
_*
2012*_

13.01 - _
_When The Horizon Dies, Dolphins Are Gay Sharks und Versus My Phobia, Shelldiver [ Es war Krieg]
4.2 __- Asking Alexandria, Chelsea Grin __[ CG waren der Hammer der rest kann nur Emo gefallen!]
_
Und geplant sind noch:

17.03: Jennifer Rostock (zwar nicht so meins aber naja habe es versprochen)
24.04: Impericon Festiva_ mit: _Parkway Drive, The Ghost Inside, Your Demise und viele mehr

Die sind erst mal geplant werde sicherlich noch mehr werden !

Mfg Euer Crimson


----------



## Micha77 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich geh dieses Jahr Samy Deluxe Konzert,und will auf jeden Fall noch zu Drake+Kendrick! Mal schauen obs was wird..
Und zum Splash wollt ich auch,aber bei kollegah und Favorite muss ichs mir nochmal überlegen


----------



## Gamefruit93 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich war mal auf nem Die Ärzte-Konzert.
War ultra geil.
Ansonsten eher weniger.
Nur wenn wirklich gute Künstler hier in der Nähe auftreten.


----------



## Zoon (2. März 2012)

Dieses Jahr wieder Wave Gotik Treffen (vorallem wegen Secret Discovery, Rhombus, The Eden House, Evi Vine, Iliketrains und noch viele mehr)

Blackfield: Auch wegen The Eden House.

Und das Highlight schlechthin: Dead can Dance Reunion Tour. Tickets schon besorgt bevor sie ausverkauft oder übelst teuer sind.


----------



## Betschi (2. März 2012)

Wenn man Qlimax, Defqon, Hardbass, Decibel auch Konzerte nennen kann, da ja


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2012)

Ja, klar - aber wahrscheinlich nicht im Mainstream-Sinne 

Ich mag es eigentlich nicht, auf Rockkonzerten in der wilden Menschenmasse zu stehen und mir 120db in den Schädel zu hämmern - das kommt vielleicht alle 2-3Jahre mal vor (kommend Anfang Mai JBO in Saarbrücken... ), ansonsten bin ich häufig (Hobby/Berufsbedingt) auf etwas ruhigeren Veranstaltungen zu finden^^


----------



## Shi (5. März 2012)

26.2. Skrillex @ Schleyer-Halle Stuttgart - nuff said


----------



## Iconoclast (6. März 2012)

Bääh Skrillex 

Also ich schaue mir alles was mir gefällt live an. Für das nächste anstehende Konzert in 2 Wochen begebe ich mich auch 300km auf die Reise. Eigentlich ist da kein Weg zu weit, man ist ja jung. Wenn ich jetzt hier jedes Konzert aufliste, würde das wahrscheinlich die Seite sprengen. 

In dem Sinne: Bin ein  _Vollblut_-Metal-_Konzertgänger._


----------



## Bl0ody666 (30. März 2012)

da es für mich nicht möglich ist auf Konzerte zu gehen,dank arbeit.
bleiben mir die Festivals 
alla 
WACKEN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder das
FEUERTAL hier ind wuppertal^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. März 2012)

Wenn es sich ergibt gern


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

Ja und Rock am Ring - Rammstein!


----------



## pibels94 (16. April 2012)

war bisher bei

- Linkin Park (2010) - Köln
- Rise Against (2011) - Köln
- Heaven Shall Burn (21.3.2012) - Köln
- Pendulum (7.4.2012) - Köln

Dazu kommen dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch The Qontinent (irgendwo in Belgien  )
und Rock am Ring wenn ich ne günstige Karte kriege


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2012)

Um den Thread hier mal zu Pushen:
Heute hab ich schonmal 60€ für Lou Reed: From VU to Lulu am 29.6. ausgegeben und werde dieser Tage nochmal für Bob Dylan am 4.7. zuschlagen.
Teure Tickets, aber ich werd mich mein Leben lang ärgern, wenn ich das verpasse!


----------



## SaPass (14. Mai 2012)

Rock am Ring kann ich leider nicht hin. Keine Zeit.

Dieses Jahr habe ich aber immerhin schon Rise Against in Leipzig gesehen. Die waren dort einfach nur unglaublich schlecht abgemischt 
Im Juni werde ich noch die Donots live sehen, und dann mal sehen, was noch so an Festivals dieses Jahr geht.


----------



## reinhardrudi (14. Mai 2012)

klar doch-nix besseres 
ich find die kleineren aber besser als die riesigen......


----------



## pibels94 (15. Mai 2012)

soooooooo, ganz vllt noch Amphi Festival 

und im November Callejon!


----------



## HaCKEr (29. Mai 2012)

Sischer- zuletzt auf Graspop in Belgien und RIP.


----------



## prointhegame (7. Juni 2012)

Ich bin immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich jetzt aufs *Berlin Festival* fahren soll...Eigentlich muss ich hier malochen über die Ferien, weil mir meine Kohlen so klangsam aus gehen und ich weiß nciht ob ich da Ulraub bekommen, aber Bock hätt ich schon..


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Juni 2012)

Also wer bock hat auf ein kleinen konzi kommst nach Chemnitz und feier einfach.
When The Horizon Dies @ WFF WARMUP PARTY - Chemnitz, Germany | Facebook
Für ein paar Euro bekommst gute muke und sexy leute ^^


----------



## SaPass (8. Juni 2012)

Vor ein paar Wochen: Blood Red Shoes
Nächstes Wochenende: Donots
Und dann im November: Die Toten Hosen

Übers Highfield denken wir noch nach - da fehlt noch die Hälfte der Bands.


----------



## Bash0r (18. Juni 2012)

Von The Kooks bis Neaera / BMTH / Deez Nuts / Callejon usw. zu Die Ärzte / Rise Against alles schon gesehen. 
Jedoch noch nie auf einem größeren Festival gewesen.

Werde auch weiterhin fleißig auf Konzerte gehen, gibt jawohl fast nichts geileres


----------



## seventyseven (18. Juni 2012)

3. November Stuttgart - 257ers & Genetikk mit DCVDNS als Support Act 

Muss jetzt erstmal AKK auf meinen Selfmade Hoodie Sprühen


----------



## pibels94 (19. Juni 2012)

28.10. : Trivium, As I lay Dying und Caliban in der Live Music Hall in Köln


----------



## KopterOne (28. Juni 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> 28.10. : Trivium, As I lay Dying und Caliban in der Live Music Hall in Köln



7.11. das selbe in berlin FTW


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Juni 2012)

Trivium habe ich am 22.6 live gesehen. Die Abmischung war aber katastrophal.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2012)

Morgen: Lou Reed
Samstag: Wise Guys
Mittwoch: Bob Dylan
Jetzt schon: kein Geld mehr...


----------

